# High Humidity as a % and its affect on shinglebacks



## beatlloydy (Nov 4, 2009)

I have searched the forums and other literature elsewhere..but cant seem to find an answer...I have read that shinglebacks dont like high humidity......Problem I have with this statement is "what is high humidity"...e.g. humidity is showing up as 60% atm...is this high/low/just right?

Also, if humidity is "high" how does one lower it...can a dehumidifier be placed near the vent to suck out air to dehumidify the environment?

I know leaving water in the enclosure is a no no...any other suggestions?


----------



## RCW74 (Nov 5, 2009)

Good question, and one I haven't been able to find an answer to either. I think just limiting water, providing good ventilation and a nice 'hot end' is probably the best you can do (at least that's what I've done, but mine haven't been through a Brisbane summer yet!). 

Not sure how effective a dehumidifier/dehumidifier chemicals would be in an enclosure, but I think I'd steer clear of the latter.


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 5, 2009)

RCW74 said:


> Good question, and one I haven't been able to find an answer to either. I think just limiting water, providing good ventilation and a nice 'hot end' is probably the best you can do (at least that's what I've done, but mine haven't been through a Brisbane summer yet!).
> 
> Not sure how effective a dehumidifier/dehumidifier chemicals would be in an enclosure, but I think I'd steer clear of the latter.



To clarify, the dehumidifier would be outside the enclosure (close to the vent) and I dont believe it contains any chemicals...will have to look further into it..was only considering it on really humid days...at the moment in Sydney it has been raining for 2 days following a really hot day and humidity is around 60%..which is probably quite high.


----------



## grimbeny (Nov 5, 2009)

Humidity is really a variable you shouldnt need to worry about in sydney. Esp for the common pythons. As long as you only have a moderate waterbowl in the cool end, you shouldnt have a problem with high humidity at all.


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 5, 2009)

grimbeny said:


> Humidity is really a variable you shouldnt need to worry about in sydney. Esp for the common pythons. As long as you only have a moderate waterbowl in the cool end, you shouldnt have a problem with high humidity at all.



Ah yes...no issues with pythons...but for shinglebacks it is a concern...and a waterbowl is a no no for them except once or twice with meals etc...I will provide them one when I put them outside on the less humid days.

Still like to know the % points signifying high humidity...I am going to do some googling of weather sites and compare say Inland NSW with coastal NSW.


----------

